# PC per HDMI an TV (720p) ~> am Rand fehlen 5 mm



## Otep (3. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe nun meinen PC Per HDMI Kabel an meinen Plasma angeschlossen...
Der Plasma kann 720p (1280*720)... das Bild ist scharf und sieht gut aus, nur leider fehlen rings rum 5 mm vom Bild??

Egal welche Auflösung ich verwende ich habe das selbe Problem... nehme ich ein VGA Kabel habe ich den Rand nicht...
Bei Spielen ist es auch so...

Meine GraKa is ne GTX 470... mitm NoteBook konnte ich das immer skalieren (per Treiber) aber das klappt mit dem neuen irgend wie nicht mehr 
Gibts da nen Trick?

sieht in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG

Otep


----------



## fnl (3. August 2011)

Bei mir am TV kann ich noch paar Sachen einstellen. Z.B. Breitbild, Nativ usw. Bei mir muss ich auf Nativ stellen, damit ich alles sehen kann.


----------



## mf_Jade (3. August 2011)

Was fürn Fernseher ist es? Stell mal die Bilderkennung auf Automatisch oder ähnliches. Hab das gleiche bei meinem LG 42" TV


----------



## wuschi (3. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dort hab ich es eingestellt hatte das selbe probleme aber dran denken erst die richtige auflösung einstellen


----------



## Otep (4. August 2011)

Es ist ein 42" Panasonic TH-42PX730E

Hab es jetzt hin bekommen, dass Bild passt jetzt... muss nur noch schaun ob man eine Art Profil beim GraKa Treiber speichern kann damit ich das nicht immer neu einstellen muss.


----------

